# Hp 2610 Photosmart All-in-one



## DAISYDOG (May 1, 2008)

Every since I upgraded all of my out-of date drivers my HP 2610 seems to be working but won't print inputs from my PC. I tried System Restore and it worked for a few days but now it won't print anything I try from my PC screen. The small printer icon appears at the bottom of IE for a couple of seconds and then disappears. Anyone have a solution? Thanks


----------



## woodss (May 3, 2008)

sounds like vista needs to be reinstalled.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

DAISYDOG,

DO NOT reinstall Vista. You simply need to completely remove the old drivers (Control Panel, Add/Remove Programs) and also remove the printer(s)& fax and scanner devices associated with this HP All-in-One device (Control Panel, Printers & Faxes, select device and remove).

Download the Appropriate VISTA drivers (32 or 64bit?) from this site and install:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?product=421139&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&lang=en&cc=us

Let me know if this works.

- John


----------



## woodss (May 3, 2008)

I have tried that procedure like Johnhook is saying many times, and the old problems come back, usually a clean install clears up the problems, this is a very common problem I have seen countless times and it results in 85% updated driver and rest of the percentage is reinstalling Windows due to a corrupt print spooler.

I am not a newbie in computer servicing, I have done this for 15 years, in my service clinic.

By all means try a reinstall by completely uninstalling the drivers then reinstall if that doesnt work then take the next step of reinstalling Vista.

However the drivers that came with the printer are Windows XP drivers, which are not compatible with Windows Vista, even though the print spooler behaves in a simluar way.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

DAISYDOG,

I would ask that you at least give my solution a try. If it doesn't work - then by all means - reinstall Vista. Woodss is right in that the driver which shipped with your HP All-In-One device was probably a Windows XP driver and THIS is why you're having these problems. Still, you should be able to uninstall the HP driver/software/devices that the original CD installed under Vista - don't allow Windows Vista to install any auto-detected devices related to your printer, download the VISTA driver and install THIS driver.

Re-installing Vista, depending on how you do it, can potentially overwrite all of your existing programs, data settings, etc that you've got in Windows Vista right now. This is time consuming and if there's an easier way - I would try it first. The worst case scenario is that the solution I've provided won't work - then you can try a reinstall.

- John


----------

